# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm ngắm hoa dã quỳ

## fptlamdong

*Tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm* giá rẻ của công ty Hoa Dalat Travel giúp quý khách có một chuyến du lịch tiết kiệm mà vẫn khám phá được hầu hết các cảnh đẹp của thành phố ngàn thông.

*Nội dung chương trình tour đà lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm*

Trong chương trình *Tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm* này du khách sẽ có 2 ngày đi tour ghép đoàn và 2 đêm nghỉ dưỡng tại *khách sạn Đà Lạt* ngay trung tâm thành phố.
Ngày đầu tiên của tour du lịch đà lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm

Qúy khách sẽ được công ty đón tại bến xe hoặc tại sân bay ( cộng thêm chi phí) và đưa về *khách sạn Đà Lạt* nghỉ ngơi và tự do tham quan thành phố

*Ngày thứ 2 : tham quan nội thành Đà Lạt*

Vào buổi sáng ngày thứ 2 tại thành phố tình yêu du khách sẽ được xe và hướng dẫn viên của chúng tôi tới khách sạn đón đi tham quan 7 điểm *du lịch Đà Lạt* nổi tiếng nhất trong thành phố vào lúc 8h30.
Các danh thắng đó bao gồm : Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, *Hồ Tuyền Lâm* thơ mộng, *Thác Datanla* và Biệt Điện Mùa Hè hay còn gọi là Dinh Bảo Đại.

Tham quan tới 11h45 quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa sau đó tiếp tục khám phá các điểm sau: *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu*, Thiền Viện Vạn Hạnh và nhà thờ Chánh Tòa hay còn gọi là Nhà Thờ Con gà.

Tới 16h xe đưa quý khách trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tới 18h30 nếu có nhu cầu du khách sẽ được tham gia chương trình *tour cồng chiêng Đà Lạt* ở làng đồng bào xã Lát ngay dưới chân núi LangBiang ( Chi phí tự túc)
*Ngày thứ 3 : Khám phá đỉnh LangBiang huyền thoại*

LangBiang là ngọn núi cao nhất của thành phố Đà Lạt, vào những ngày đẹp trời du khách leo lên đỉnh núi có thể nhìn thấy cả biển Ninh Chữ cách khoảng 100km. Tuy nhiên trước khi lên tới đỉnh núi thì du khách sẽ tham quan những điểm sau: Làng đồng bào dân tộc xã Lát, sau đó chinh phục đỉnh LangBiang bằng xe Jeep ( tự túc chi phí). Dời LangBiang xe tiếp tục đưa du khách tới một trong những thung lũng đẹp nhất Đà Lạt đó là Thung Lũng Vàng. Tiếp tục hành trình du khách sẽ được tham quan Làng Hoa Vạn Thành- Đây là làng hoa cung cấp hoa hồng nhiều nhất cho Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh lân cận.
Những điểm cuối cùng là bảo tàng tây nguyên và Ga cổ Đà Lạt. Nếu còn thời gian xe sẽ đưa du khách ghé vườn dâu và thưởng thức đặc sản miễn phí.
*Kết thúc chương trình !*
*Gía tour đà lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm*

Tùy vào số lượng khách và hạng sao của khách sạn thì số tiền đặt tour đà lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm của khách sẽ khác nhau.
khách sạn 1 sao giá 950.000đ/1 khách (khách Phương Uyên, Hải Uyên,…)
khách sạn 2 sao giá 1200.000đ/1 khách (khách sạn Hoàng Quân, Thắng Lợi,…)
khách sạn 3 sao giá 1350.000đ/1 khách (khách sạn Đà Lạt Palza, Ngọc Phát,…)
_Note : Gía trên chỉ áp dụng cho tour ghép đoàn của công ty, không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ, Tết và 10% VAT_
*Gía trên Bao Gồm :*


Xe tham quan suốt hành trìnhHướng dẫn viên Vui vẻ nhiệt tìnhPhí tham quanKhách sạn 1 Sao – 3 Sao ( 2 đêm)
*Liên hệ : 063.357.6888* Để được tư vấn chi tiết
Nguồn: http://khachsandalat.pro/du-lich-da-...gay-2-dem.html

----------


## fptlamdong

lại tới mùa dã quỳ rồi

----------


## fptlamdong

Thung lũng tình yêu đẹp

----------


## fptlamdong

Đang mùa hoa mai anh đào rồi mọi người xem tour tại đây nhé.

----------

